# Just picked this up! 87 Performer



## Crackerjack1960 (May 6, 2020)

Just picked up this 87 performer. All original complete bike! Check it out need some parts for it tires, grips, foot pegs,


----------



## Balloonoob (May 6, 2020)

And doughnuts. And some sweet chromies. Did these have those hinged side pegs on the forks? What does a set of those gt tread tires go for?


----------



## Crackerjack1960 (May 6, 2020)

Ordered a pair of
New tires for $50, gt tread


----------



## Jamie_h (May 14, 2020)

nice!


----------



## JLF (May 15, 2020)

Totally Rad!


----------



## undercover_poe (May 16, 2020)

Oh wow. That’s so blazing! Even the 
Original reflector! You should put the new GT lp-5’s on it. They remake them in black or white with the 1.75 width. It’s so correct for the 87!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackerjack1960 (Jun 20, 2020)

All cleaned up


----------



## undercover_poe (Sep 17, 2020)

Looks amazing but you need to flip those seat guys!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

